# Blackberries...what to do with them?



## jennifer75 (Oct 26, 2009)

I've got two little baskets of fresh Blackberries...no idea what to do with them.


----------



## merstar (Oct 26, 2009)

Are you looking for dessert ideas/recipes or savory ones?
Here are a few recipes to get you started:
Blackberry Milkshake
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/recipe/blackberry-milk-shake.html
Blackberry Cobbler
http://bakingbites.com/2007/06/blackberry-cobbler/#more-731
Blackberry Pie
http://alpineberry.blogspot.com/2007/08/blackberry-pie.html
Blackberry Swirl Cheesecake
http://www.bhg.com/recipe/desserts/blackberry-swirl-cheesecake/
Chicken-Berry Salad
http://www.bhg.com/recipe/salads/chicken-berry-salad/
Rosemary Chicken Skewers with Berry Sauce
http://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/rosemary_chicken_skewers_with_berry_sauce/


----------



## vyapti (Oct 26, 2009)

Two words:  Jam


----------



## babetoo (Oct 26, 2009)

how funny,,,,,,,,,,,i made a blackberry pie yesterday. it is delicious. so pie or cobbler. don't believe you have enough for jam.


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 27, 2009)

*smoothies*

How about a blackberry smoothie....it will really perk you up plus its loaded with vitamins
here is an awesome recipe
Blackberry Smoothie Recipe - MyRecipes.com


----------



## jennifer75 (Oct 28, 2009)

mexican mama said:


> How about a blackberry smoothie....it will really perk you up plus its loaded with vitamins
> here is an awesome recipe
> Blackberry Smoothie Recipe - MyRecipes.com



Oh gawd that is a fantastic idea.  Simple!  Thank you!

Not much of a pie person, so I'll scratch those ideas, but thanks for those too.


----------



## danpeikes (Oct 28, 2009)

tart, chicken, jan, sauce for a roast


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 29, 2009)

*yummy smoothie*



jennifer75 said:


> Oh gawd that is a fantastic idea.  Simple!  Thank you!
> 
> Not much of a pie person, so I'll scratch those ideas, but thanks for those too.


   I have actually tries this recipe and its awesome..u can substitute bananas with strawberries as well as peaches..


----------



## Selkie (Oct 29, 2009)

Fresh blackberries are a delight just as they are. Eat them!


----------



## jennifer75 (Oct 29, 2009)

My batch are a little tart.  Not bad though.  I made the smoothie and didn't enjoy it as much as I hoped I would.  I didn't have a sieve so the seeds were kinda fun.  I may have blended it too long, was kinda fluffy.  Lesson learned.


----------



## MonicaNelson (Oct 29, 2009)

I like simple dishes whenever possible. One of my favorite desserts is fresh or frozen blackberries (or blueberries) with chopped pecans.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 29, 2009)

interesting combo


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 30, 2009)

Blackberry cobbler with a nice dollop of real butter and a scoop of homemade vanilla ice cream! The cobbler couldn't be much easier to make ...


----------

